

Do you think this App video in just 2 mins conveys how useful it is? - reinwald

Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjKsPzLHJCg&#38;hd=1&#38;amp<p>Would love some feedback. Thank you
======
reinwald
Clickable Video Link :
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjKsPzLHJCg&hd=1&amp](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjKsPzLHJCg&hd=1&amp)

~~~
jayant_bob
Just watched the video. Loved the background music and the way the video shows
how the app works. In 2 mins I feel you've done an awesome job.

PS: It enticed me to download the app and try it out for a few days.

~~~
reinwald
Thanks for the great feedback. Enjoy the app :)

